# JFreeChart Balkendiagramm ActionEvent



## burger (20. Apr 2010)

Servus, ich bin ein wenig verwirrt.
Kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben, wie man an die Maße eines automatisch erzeugten Balken in einem Balkendiagramm komme?
Wenn ich also her gehe und z.B. so was hier schreiben


```
DefaultCategoryDataset data = new DefaultCategoryDataset();

        data.setValue(1.0, "unbelanglos", "a");
        data.setValue(2.6, "unbelanglos", "b");

        //  create  a  chart...
        JFreeChart chart = ChartFactory.createBarChart("Statistik", null, "Anzahl", data, PlotOrientation.VERTICAL, false, false, false);

        //  create  and  display  a  frame...
        ChartPanel chartPanel  =  new  ChartPanel(chart);
```

Dann bekomme ich ja ein Diagramm mit 2 Balken.
Und ich möchte nun, das etwas passiert, wenn ich auf einen der Balken klicke.
Also Quasie ein ActionEvent auf einen der Balken.

Hoffe ich habe mich nicht ganz unverständlich ausgedrückt, 
und ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Hilfe..

Merci

Burger


----------



## burger (21. Apr 2010)

hat denn keiner einen Tip??

Wäre euch so dankbar..

Hoffe mal ich höre noch was.

Danke schonmal


----------



## SlaterB (21. Apr 2010)

www.jfree.org &bull; View forum - JFreeChart - General


----------

